# useles Billy is collecting clothes hangers so he can learn to weld #330



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (May 26, 2015)

Lovely......


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Awkward.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 26, 2015)

Mattech that is really brazing...........


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (May 26, 2015)

PEWpewpew


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Goot one, technomatt!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 26, 2015)

Prolly Krans fault.............


----------



## lagrangedave (May 26, 2015)

"bad"


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

I told y'all krun put good voodoodoo on me.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Hello


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Current Attachments (88.7 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (88.7 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Check that joker out. He crawled up the chain link fence around my dog kennel and was layin on the top rail till I walked up on im. Then he crawled up into the rafters


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Thinkin it's a big king snake. He was prolly 5' long


----------



## lagrangedave (May 26, 2015)

I made a "Voodoo" woman mad at 4 am one mornin' in New Orleans, that one lasted 7 years.................I really didn't want a tattoo though.................


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Current Attachments (128.2 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (128.2 KB)


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Milk snake looks like.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 26, 2015)

That's a good one Guth, my wife would move though....


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

May be a eastern king diamond head.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Kennel snake.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Rafter rattler.


----------



## oops1 (May 26, 2015)

That's an anaconda.. Yall and that Billy from da hill should really learn your snakes.. Smh-ing


----------



## ccherry (May 26, 2015)

I'm back...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 26, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I made a "Voodoo" woman mad at 4 am one mornin' in New Orleans, that one lasted 7 years.................I really didn't want a tattoo though.................



Was she ugly ?

He ain't even here !!! She must have been a haint !!


----------



## ccherry (May 26, 2015)

Been rainin good here T!


----------



## ccherry (May 26, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ccherry (May 26, 2015)

Like a boss!!!


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> That's a good one Guth, my wife would move though....



My GF is the one that noticed it. Her chickens like to roost right where he was. She's been out in the rain catchin chickens and puttin em in there pen


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Been rainin good here T!



Hoping it has here enough to run the night crawlers out after awhile !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 26, 2015)

Gotta go .......Game of Thrones coming on.............


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 26, 2015)

Girlfriend !!! You da man !!!


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Think that's why that snake was climbing. Ground is soaked


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 26, 2015)

asked for rain, got rain, thanks for sharing

billy saw a snake like that under my house, i said it wont hurt you, he said it made him hit his head on multiple floor joists on the way out


----------



## fish hawk (May 26, 2015)

Doing nothing is very hard to do, you never know when you’re finished.


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Girlfriend !!! You da man !!!



Yea. I tryed that marriage carp wonce. Overrated


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> asked for rain, got rain, thanks for sharing
> 
> billy saw a snake like that under my house, i said it wont hurt you, he said it made him hit his head on multiple floor joists on the way out



Been there done that. I ain't afraid of snakes but I don't want to be in an enclosed space with one. Specialy as big as that one is


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Hey


----------



## fish hawk (May 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Yea. I tryed that marriage carp wonce. Overrated



You married a carp?


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2015)

Looks like a rat snake Guthrie


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

That is a Reticulated Python Guth.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Just soon eat a chicken as look at it.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

I think Guth has a King Cobra taking up residence at his crib


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Shoot it in the hood


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

That's a carpie in FH's avatar


----------



## fish hawk (May 26, 2015)

Bugle mouth perch


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Gonna watch them Hawks tonight. I hope they play dirty and take somebody on the Cavs out


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

I think the Hawks will win tonight


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Guth wont have to worry bout rats for a while.


----------



## fish hawk (May 26, 2015)

Bream fillets,tater tots, mac n cheese,butter beans,corn and datil pepper hot sauce for dippin my breams in


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Guth wont have to worry bout rats for a while.



Thats prolly why he's there. They been in my shop. Hope he stays around. Long as he don't kill a chicken


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Flopped it. Wooooo


----------



## oops1 (May 26, 2015)

Look out


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

They talkin about kicken me outa my reeb drinkin club, said I was hunten to much.


----------



## oops1 (May 26, 2015)

So close.. Looks goot.. FH


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

Please don't do that to me benben, I'll drank more...


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

I never hawg hunted, to busy dranken.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

Carried beer instead of ammo.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

Always popped a top at daylite.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

had 2 cooler full at al times.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

They makin good headway on the beer stand down at the huntin club. Got a solar.powered fan in it. He say he putting a potty in it too.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

He got a small Honda genny to pull a small fridge.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

I switched to mich ultra lites.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Closed in on the bottom to park your ATV.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

I like ultras. Back when I was a drinken man of course.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

Sa weeet


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

My lab can carry 2 30ty packs at the time.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

And she can find a beer in a truck.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

We call her shotgun,cause she likes a gud shotgun.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

She can flush a toilet, she like fresh water.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I like ultras. Back when I was a drinken man of course.



Applebee's aint used to us drinking Ultra's in there.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

Credit card matt just said wooo


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Billy said coyotes will eventually kill out mankind.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

Bo$$ know$ how to parta....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 26, 2015)

Evening, people.
I hate long work days. Cuts into my nap time bad.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Applebee's aint used to us drinking Ultra's in there.



Applebee's never did cater to the uppity class.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

They got shlitz and blue ribbon though.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Dang ghost thumbs up again.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Bo$$ is a partay aminal!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

This dog is cra cra.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

My 5 don't have a dot on it.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

Bo$$ can hold hi$ own.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

KD cant party like he used to.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

I haven't called anybody Scott in a long time.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

YOu need more practice bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

I have to tell this dog 3 times to lay down... So I told her, Get a beer Get a beer Get a beer. She brought me 3 of them.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

K got a beer hound.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Hey


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2015)

I love that beer fetchen hound.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

I'm at a&p steel and no one will help me


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2015)

Who's there


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2015)

Some one keeps knocking at my door got a grey minivan


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Current Attachments (83.1 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (83.1 KB)	
This is where the hog hunt is Goin to be. Shoot me a PM if your going to make it


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

If the police roll up on ya, matt, just tell em you sposed to meet a guy for a deal there.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Scott got affend and left.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

Evenin', uselesses.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

I see y'all still makin' fun of my snake. That is very hurtful.


----------



## oops1 (May 26, 2015)

Werd billy from da hill


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

What kind-a snake is it Hillbilly?


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

FH's bream dinner looks good too


----------



## oops1 (May 26, 2015)

I told em ta stop.. You know how they be


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

Whatup, oops?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> What kind-a snake is it Hillbilly?



I'd tell you but T.P'll make fun of me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

I'm a very sensitive, delicate feller.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

I think it is a hoop snake JB.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks bo$$, I don't know much about snakes except that I don't kill em.


----------



## Hilsman (May 26, 2015)

Sure would like to go hawg huntin this weekend. Wonder ifn anywon is goin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 26, 2015)

Give me some side cutters and wire hangers and I can put any thing together. Old school no duct tape needed.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 26, 2015)

Engine mount breaks just wire that baby down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 26, 2015)

Tail pipe dragging no problemo


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

I'm goin. You and fuzzy comin


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

You see my snake pic from today hillbilly. It's on page 1


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

What if your computer break Migs?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

Yep, that's a nice'un, guth.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

I'm going, strang said if I only go Saturday he will go


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

He can't make it Friday or sunday


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

I'm gonna need a guarantee I will kill a hog before I commit


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

I wish I had a gallon on fresh milk snake right now.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Signed and certified


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Cookie snakes have a handle so they can be dunked easier


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Hey T, there was a pair of bolt cutter laying by the door so I let myself in.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

#3!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

Mguthrie found a s'mores snake.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Billy found out his penny collection was worth more if he drilled holes in them and made washers.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

I wish I could find a soy snake, I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

Smoressnake flop^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

I don't mind snakes, if they don't surprise me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Don't like to move my wheelbarrow and one come crawling out from under it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

That happened to me today.


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Is it a king snake hillbilly


----------



## Hilsman (May 26, 2015)

I'm gonna try to come down Friday guth. Hopin bossman will let me have sat off. If not I'll try to come down afta werk sat


----------



## Scrapy (May 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy said coyotes will eventually kill out mankind.


 Billy canivin to turn preacher?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Billy used to handle snakes, but he had to quit.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Wife made some Banana pudding with Peanut butter in it. Did not think I would like it, but it was good.


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Should be sable to kill a pig matt. They killed a couple last weekend


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

PNut butter makes everything better bo$$


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Make a peekon pie awesome


----------



## Scrapy (May 26, 2015)

Gf been riding the unfriendly bucking skies and lit at Charleston.


----------



## Da Possum (May 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wife made some Banana pudding with Peanut butter in it. Did not think I would like it, but it was good.



That was sweet of her to make you that for your birthday.  You must get tired of cakes every 2 - 3 days.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Scrapy gots him a serious gf


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Homo3 is here


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Scrapy gonna get married and nobody will be posting after midnight


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Should be sable to kill a pig matt. They killed a couple last weekend



I'm just joking, I'm coming for the fun, I haven't even sighted in my new scope yet, I'm hoping to make it to the range before I come down. If not, I'll just empty the mag on one, and hope for the best.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Who all is coming so far?


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

We need some folks to commit


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Aint my Birfday.


----------



## Scrapy (May 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Gf been riding the unfriendly bucking skies and lit at Charleston.


 Lawdy . Got my jawb cut out for me tonight and still make it to Jury Duty in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Show up with likker on you breath and they will send you home.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Sometimes they will you a place to sleep right near the courthouse Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Mallard are you still Mad?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Evening Wy.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Waaaaa.  Waaaaa waaaa, here we go again


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Peter picker picked a pick if pickled pickles


----------



## peanutman04 (May 26, 2015)

Hay?


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

You and bigs. So far. Maybe hils. Fuzzy and Wycliffe was supposed to bring there chillrens


----------



## peanutman04 (May 26, 2015)

Y'all were busy today.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Anybody got a grapefruit???? I need one real bad!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 26, 2015)

Took farever to ketchup.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 26, 2015)

Now its time to go to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Anybody got a grapefruit???? I need one real bad!



Yes but they are kinda old and shriveled up.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Hey Mad Mallard


----------



## peanutman04 (May 26, 2015)

Ain't hardly rained here, y'all hawgin it all!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yes but they are kinda old and shriveled up.



That kind won't work


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Come on in and say howdy Mallard.


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Not gonna be able to make it this time, forgot I had a prior commitment


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That kind won't work



They do good in salty dawgs, so there.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Oh and hello


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Mallards mad


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

^^^flop^^^


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Don't be mad at us Mallard


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yes but they are kinda old and shriveled up.



Fine by me!


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

MadMallard loves to hunt deer, ducks and turkeys.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Okay T, I will set them in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Mallard would fit in good here.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

Mallards gone. You see what y'all done?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Maybe we need a decoy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

He saw Ranger and thought he was in the PF.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

I'm thinkin' most the folks who drop in get confused by page one and move along......never know they are gettin' called out.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He saw Ranger and thought he was in the PF.



They do not lol in the PF


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

......They do not carry on or raise a ruckus either


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> ......They do not carry on or raise a ruckus either



I was gonna say they don't make up tall tales over there, but on second thought.........


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Well


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Well what Matt?


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was gonna say they don't make up tall tales over there, but on second thought.........



They's a few billys down there, just lost in the wrong forum I suppose.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

JB JR had a problem today, he had summer football, basketball, and baseball practices scheduled.  Lucky for him baseball got rained out and he only had to go to two practices, was late to the 2nd.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

I spoke with football and basketball coaches to let them know he wouldn't be doing 3 practices on any day, and would try to split time between 'em if they kept scheduling practices at the same time (both teams are for the HS).


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

What cracks me up over in the pf is that most of the threads started are nothing but a copy and paste link from the Drudge Report.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Well.....


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What cracks me up over in the pf is that most of the threads started are nothing but a copy and paste link from the Drudge Report.



Yup......let er burn!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Or the Huffington Post or Fox.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

I still haven't visited v dare dot com, kind-a scared of what I'd find.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

Prolly should, might lern me something useful


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

PF flop


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

Woooooooooooo!


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

I've been called hurtful names in the PF


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

Folks down there on either side can be very hurtful to folks who think otherwise.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

Hey Bigs, I need to get this rub back to you before it's all gone......


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

You comin to the hawg hunt JB


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You comin to the hawg hunt JB



Id love to go, MG, and thanks for axin, but my whole dang weekend is booked up.  I keep havin' to miss these things.  If Bigs is going I may try and send a bottle your way for the invite.

I did want to see your lease in case y'all have openin's next year.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

JR's HS is having a banquet for the coaches on Saturday, and I'm doing all the cookin'.  Mrs JB has big plans for me on Friday night.  By the time I made it down Sunday you guys would be hung over and packin' up.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Wish I had got invited.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

They slighting me.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

I'd love to kill a dang pig.  Lost my pig lease cuz ere'body bailed on me, and I've been wantin' to make some sausage with a new recipe I wuz given.


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2015)

Hey boss you goin to the frog hunt


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They slighting me.



I'd send you a bottle too bo$$, but, can you get those things in a p.o. box?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey boss you goin to the frog hunt



I don't know how to gut a frog Bigs.


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2015)

I will gut them for you boss


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'd send you a bottle too bo$$, but, can you get those things in a p.o. box?



Yes. I know the mailman.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

When's the frog hunt?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I will gut them for you boss



You can use Dave's knife.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

I would love to go but got a bunch going on up here right now.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Wish Ranger would at least say hello, so we know that he aint all mad at us.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

The commercials with the girl and the talking horse are awesome.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

Who made Ranger mad?


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

I'm headed to bed. I'll check in in the morn. Night all


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 26, 2015)

sometimes i am billy, sometimes a driveler, which one has the higher dues?


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Who made Ranger mad?



I think Billy stole his Clemson car tag.


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> The commercials with the girl and the talking horse are awesome.



I know. Can't believe they got a horse to talk


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

Talking horse flop


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Billy is a Clemson man, his Daddy pull some time up there back in the day.


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2015)

North of Dublin


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

You on the road bigs?  Or is that where the frog hunt is?


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

I drove through Dublin last weekend on the way back from HH


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> North of Dublin



Yep. 3000 acres on the Oconee river. Goin to be a good time. Bring a 4-wheeler with you bigs


----------



## mguthrie (May 26, 2015)

I'm out


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

LAter MG.....wish I could make it


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

Yall post pics of dead pigs.


----------



## JB0704 (May 26, 2015)

Im out too, nite folks.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Night to you early Birds.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Erebody an early bird tonight. Even Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2015)

Night useless ones and you too Buckfiddy.


----------



## Scrapy (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Night useless ones and you too Buckfiddy.


  Scrapy done wo hisself out. And herself. Been catchin up. What I don't understand is gas weldin and coat hangers dis dey an time. Somebody please splain dis ting to me. 

I like to went to jail one time fillin a gas bottle for my 15 year old son, That taught hisself how to weld  stuff together.

Like what? he wanted to blow hisself up or something?


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Tru-dat.


----------



## Scrapy (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy is a Clemson man, his Daddy pull some time up there back in the day.


Scrapy went dere one time along wit GSU ( used to be GS college) along wit SC State and OC Tech,  Wofford and Spartanburg Jr College and U of Alabama , Masters program in rocket science and environment.

See how much good it did?

I do believe some stuff .

But not much.

'Cep for what you say B0$$.


----------



## Scrapy (May 27, 2015)

Wake up now. Roust up. CockaHowdytdoodle doo . Et al. I stayed up all night just to crow a minute.


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Nyello.


----------



## cramer (May 27, 2015)

morning


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Hello


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Scrapys girlfriend kept him busy all night


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

boiled eggs for breakfast


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

stanky egg flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

First flop today


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Mornin', live from the cubicle


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Useles... Absolutely useles


----------



## ccherry (May 27, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 27, 2015)

Salutations, my dear chaps.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Dang, something in the PF hit nerve this mornin'


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Don't usually happen unless somebody talks about unions or min wage.......


----------



## brunofishing (May 27, 2015)

morning, oops you make it through the storm yesterday?


----------



## brunofishing (May 27, 2015)

got lot of work around your neck of the woods.


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

when is da hog hunt?....that ain't far from me...


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

first post in herra^^^^


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

It's this weekend, dyrt.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> It's this weekend, dyrt.



dang......we going to Savannah to shoot in a tournament


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> dang......we going to Savannah to shoot in a tournament



Ive had something come up on every one of these billy get-togethers.  Jsut way too busy, I guess.  Hated missin' this'n........sounds like MG has lotsa pigs.


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

brunofishing said:


> morning, oops you make it through the storm yesterday?



Yea man.. Just had a rough time pickin my kids up after work. Downed lines everywhere in south Harris county. Luckily just a dirty pool at my house. Some guys from work power was out from 3:30-11:00.


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Billy fixin ta open him a one armed barber shop.. He's scoutin out prices now.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Well, hello there


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I've been waiting for you


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I've thought about you all day


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Hey mud


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

You coming to the pig killing this weekend


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Whaz going on


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Argh


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Pig killin??????


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Billy fixin ta open him a one armed barber shop.. He's scoutin out prices now.



I always think it's funny when a dude is picky about the way his hair looks.......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Two flops in a row, wasnt trying


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I need to get to the range to sight in my gun


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I need to go get my hair did.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I've missed something somewhere i guess. i'm bad bout not reading back.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

I might be the only man in 'Murica who honestly don't care if I go bald......one less thing to deal with.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Two flops in a row, wasnt trying



Sure


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I never get invited to these meetings


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I've missed something somewhere i guess. i'm bad bout not reading back.



Barber shop thread where grown men are discussing the virtues of a salon over the local barber.......


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Lftt, about yo head to my lids school, last day of school and my son got honor roll all year. Woooo


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I go to sport clips, I like the message chair


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Or is it massage


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Lftt, about yo head to my lids school, last day of school and my son got honor roll all year. Woooo



Congrats lil MT!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Whats hair cuts and hogs got to do with one another.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Congrats lil Mt.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats hair cuts and hogs got to do with one another.



Nuttin', but its a useless Billy thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I got it, i think


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

well.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

nope i dont get it


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

I tried to rile someone up with the "man running his hands through my hair" comment.....but no one has bit ....yet


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Speakin of , wheres NItram


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

flp


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Dirt = lil gayness


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

danggit..........


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt = lil gayness


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Nitram Flop?


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> I tried to rile someone up with the "man running his hands through my hair" comment.....but no one has bit ....yet



I saw that......think the OP may be a man hair cutter.....funny stuff


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> I tried to rile someone up with the "man running his hands through my hair" comment.....but no one has bit ....yet



You got a nibble.......


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

that hilsman just made me lol-ed..........and then smh-ing


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> You got a nibble.......



I saw that.....


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

lols


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

homo3 will be happy.....


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

I'm going to Kite today to give Durt a shampoo and hair cut


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

maybe a massage toot, too, to, two, tu-tu


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

he's like it when i run my fanger through is hair


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> I tried to rile someone up with the "man running his hands through my hair" comment.....but no one has bit ....yet



I bout did.. Then I saw who posted it. Sides..a chick owns my barber shop. Least I think she's a chick. She's purdy manly. Never mind.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Them two gobblers are strutting in the field by my house again. I've been watching them all season.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Shoot em Matt


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Morning


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Nothing like finding out last minute you got to go to Florida


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I like Florida beaches


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Pick me up Bigs


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

i'll be waiting


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

lfp


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

flp


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Gonna have to put you to work though mud


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Them floridiots keep quitting


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I want $ but don't want to work


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I said what's the other job paying you?   He said I don't have 1.  I just can't handle all this work. I said I will let the lady that does this in Charlotte know


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Gonna have to put you to work though mud



Scratch that , something came up


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I pay for reebs and steak dinner


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I'm in again


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Be there round 12:30


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I'll have my snorkle, flip flops ready.


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

I want the steak and reeb without the werk.. Thanks.. Bigs


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

I got my speedo ready!!!


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Thong or regular?


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

Florida idgits, hum another one bit the dust sorry bigs


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

thong; of course.....


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Thong or regular?



you really want to know that?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Bigs is a slave driver


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I drive slaves to and from work


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Not to be nice 

Just so I know they get there


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

TP I aint done no voodoo on you but hera
you go.
It's a little racy.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Just saw another gobbler in another field


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Look out


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

Nice floppers


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

An my phone is slow


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Whatever.. Man


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

you missed cuz


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

y'all be nice


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

there's plenty flops for everybody.LOL


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

what in the world is so 
hard about that job bigs


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Oops an mud need to be ready I'm not stopping just slowing down


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Nothing krun but they don't want to pay for quality 

$13.00 an hour ain't enough I guess


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

guess not.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

wooooooooooo!!


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

Nitram out of his meeting.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Bbl got to pay attention to the road


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

drive safe


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

bbl


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

subawoooooo


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Nice to meet you


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

13 dollars? Dont even slow down Bigs , just keep rollin


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

my pleasure


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Dont even turn off the cruise


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Cheap labor


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

flp


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

i need 15 an hour to flop burgers


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

yello???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I can work at mcdonalds and make 13


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

gettin' hungry


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I make 13 now and can stay in B E A utiful T town.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

I would work in Tifton fo free......it BEAUTIFUL there


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

He he he


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

I'd love to make $13 hr.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

What'd I miss?


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

All my help is quitting again.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

No one wants to work anymore.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

They don't work but 3 days a week and complain they don't make enough money.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Buncha methheads.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Werd?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Hire messicans TP


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Billy's don't wanna work any more than Willies want to work


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

They've all went back to mehico, Mag.


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

I posted a special video for you TP


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

I aint no voodoo queen.LOL


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I need a job, yall know anyone hiring?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I have my own toolbox.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I got a safety certificate from the last place I worked too.


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

I need to get busy


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

But I will need to work, where they supply those goggles and one of those helmets.


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Bo$$ needs PPE provided


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Billy just called another guy here on the forum that we sub work to asking for a job.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

He took a bunch our tools, I'll go get them back.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Bo$$ needs PPE provided



Yes and that too.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

How in the world do you keep up with tools T?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Morning Hilbilly, least ways it is here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Afternoon Bo$$


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

my girlfriend calls you "Boss Money" Bo$$.   Made me LoL


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

lol's all ova


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

I call him bifday boy


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Morning/Afternoon Martin, tell your GF I said Hi.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

it's not raining here right now


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I call him bifday boy



Aint my Birfday.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I see cc.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Be back in a minute, sumpin got Odell going crazy out there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Probably the surprise birthday petting zoo i ordered you bo$$!


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Probably the surprise birthday petting zoo i ordered you bo$$!



Da Bo$$ is gonna love it!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Yes, there's even petting cheeekens.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

better be some goats too........Boss Money love him some goats


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

I thought boom boom was the goat lover?  Man..I've been gone too long.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

I believe there's a pair of petting porcupines


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Odell done treed a Skwerll.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I don't want no Goats and Porcupines.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Petting flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Bo$$ they are for petting not keeping, counting, or racing.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I thought boom boom was the goat lover?  Man..I've been gone too long.



boom boom got Bo$$ into goats.......the are both lovers of goats


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

kinda sweet actually


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

Happy birthday KyDawg....hope you have a goot one!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hire messicans TP



dos,too,to,two,2,II,tu-tu many hoops to jump through to hire Mexicans now


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

I thought Dert is the one with the pet goats, he has a picture of one in his avatar. Oh and happy birfday B0$$


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I thought Dert is the one with the pet goats, he has a picture of one in his avatar. Oh and happy birfday B0$$



that ain't a goat......


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I don't like the way goats smell. Don't know how a Porcupine smells, never get close to one. I don't want them shooting them Quills at me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Afternoon Matt, what's up?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Matt, would you change the subject, these people making light of me.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Cain't stop wuts coming.......


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't like the way goats smell. Don't know how a Porcupine smells, never get close to one. I don't want them shooting them Quills at me.



goats have quills?.........


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> that ain't a goat......



you sure?


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> goats have quills?.........



Can KyDawg+ pet your goat since it's his birthday?


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How in the world do you keep up with tools T?



We really don't. It's a never ending circle of "I need this and this" and "we just bought you three of them last month/year"...


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

t.p. let her chickens out of the pen a few days ago and they took off running wide open across the yard. She said..."look daddy, I got racin' chickens".... I lol'd pretty good thinking we should challenge KD to a Chicken 500.


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

Make them check them out and
sign them back in.


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

tp smart girl


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

I gots to go y'all be good.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Them yard running chickens are hard to beat in a short race. But they need a lot of road work to run in longer ones. I used to train mine by making them walk up a moving grain elevator to get food.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Later Krun.


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you sure?



yes....


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Can KyDawg+ pet your goat since it's his birthday?



it's not a goat........


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

dang


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

ok.....thanks


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> it's not a goat........



looks like one


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

be proud of your goat


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

no need to be ashamed


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

dang good flop dert


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> looks like one





hdm03 said:


> be proud of your goat





hdm03 said:


> no need to be ashamed



I think he's in denial


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I owned one goat in my life. I had an uncle give it to me when I was a kid.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 27, 2015)

I had two goats for awhile. I did not like them.


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I owned one goat in my life. I had an uncle give it to me when I was a kid.



isn't a baby goat called a kid?......so what you are saying is that when you were a baby goat your uncle gave you a goat?........I'm confused...


----------



## ccherry (May 27, 2015)

Some Billy is trying to swap a gun cabinet for a .22......smh-ing


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> isn't a baby goat called a kid?......so what you are saying is that when you were a baby goat your uncle gave you a goat?........I'm confused...



I wondered if anybody would catch that. But I did have one goat and he was a pet. I will never forget. It was July the 3rd and when I went out to feed him some carrots that I didn't eat, he didn't come out to meet me. I never saw Whiskers again. I was so upset that I didn't even go to the July 4th BBQ the next day.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Wonder what ever happened to old Whiskers. My uncle told me he prolly ran off with the Goat man and that the goat man was very kind to his goats and Whiskers would be part of a big family. That made me feel somewhat better.


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder what ever happened to old Whiskers. My uncle told me he prolly ran off with the Goat man and that the goat man was very kind to his goats and Whiskers would be part of a big family. That made me feel somewhat better.



whiskers was probably at the July 4th partay....and almost certainly the guest of honor.....


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

When I got tou fist call this morning I got out of the truck, went to slides phone into my pocket and missed, fell flat onto the asphalt, so I just got to pay $100 for a insurance replacement. Smh


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

It still cuts on but when I touch the screen it goes cra cra


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> When I got tou fist call this morning I got out of the truck, went to slides phone into my pocket and missed, fell flat onto the asphalt, so I just got to pay $100 for a insurance replacement. Smh



have you destroyed any bathrooms today?


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Mguthrie needs to give out some details for this weekend


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> have you destroyed any bathrooms today?



Not yet, but it's still early


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Matt had a dropped call.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Nitram still hasn't got rid of that thing hey cch


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Have you got one of those rubber cases around it Matt?


----------



## ccherry (May 27, 2015)

Gonna have to give it away I guess Bige......


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Billy said he won't even set his alarm for $13, unless they throw in a spare donut for his truck


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Have you got one of those rubber cases around it Matt?



I have one for it, but I took it off a long time ago, just don't like em


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Woooooooooooooopo


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> whiskers was probably at the July 4th partay....and almost certainly the guest of honor.....



That's plum silly, who ever heard of a goat being guest of honor. You crack me up Dirt.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Mat needs protection for his phone


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

It's been around


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Nope ...still got it bigs but not for much longer hopefully!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

What kind of cover do you have mattech?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Bo$$ money ate his goat..lol


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

U prolly wouldn't want to trade my Henry .22lr for it would ya


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Send me a PM if you are serious


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Send me a PM if you are serious



Why can't we discuss it on the open forum?


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Sounds fishy


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

I'd be real careful.. Bigs


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Pm me if you think he's tryin to bamboozle you.. Bigs


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I don't own a Henry I was just messin


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

I'll deliver it to your house and set it up wherever you want for a Henry bigs.  LoL


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 27, 2015)

tree flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Thats gona be expensive


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> tree flop



Been there.. Dun that. Mine wasn't that direct of a hit.. More of a graze


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

lol long time


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Crap


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Pool Flop


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

I'll try that this weekend.. Nitram


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

That's how I deliver far wood


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Don't forget to get it on video Oooops


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That's how I deliver far wood


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 27, 2015)

billy basic training


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

LoL...that had to hurt


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Billy geeeetahhhr


----------



## oops1 (May 27, 2015)

Lol-in all ova myself


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Why, I autta


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

That's a serious electric guitar


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Imagine if he played with his tongue


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Like slash


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I just want yall to know, I've got a blank space, and I'll write y'all's name


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Man, that nap felt good


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

I was out


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

You nap at werk?


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> I just want yall to know, I've got a blank space, and I'll write y'all's name



Now I gots that dang song in my head.........why would you do that


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> billy basic training



Has me lol'n, the fact that dude was wearin' camo made it so much funnier.....


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

My wife recently had that song as her ringtone, drove me nuts.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Nitram is back, hey Martin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Who all is going to the hog hunt?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

I have not been invited


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Not invited flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

nice flop Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

thanks Nitram, i been a flopping fool this morning


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Should be against the rules to flop in Tifton.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I'll be there with my +1


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Wish yall would not post those downed trees. Looks like I got a storm fixing to roll in here.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I think everyone is invited


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Uh oh be careful boss money


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

All my cows get under a grove of trees during rough weather. I have put signs up saying "Not safe during severe weather", but they don't pay any attention to it. I don't think they know what severe means.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I got a cellar that Me and Odell and the Wife can get in Matt.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Wonder why there's no sun up in the Sky.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> You nap at werk?



I'm off today


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Does your gf read this thread now nitram?


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

If so, I will be sure not to mention the naked pictures of her you showed us at the turkey hunt


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

It's her birthday today Mattech.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Honk HOnk


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Is it duck season yet?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

I'm ready to go pew something


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

been a rough hunting season


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

no gobblers


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

No deers


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

only a few birds


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

building karma for next year


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Only thing i get are


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Flops


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Double Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Tripple Flop!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Quadruple flop!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Quintuple Flop


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

idjit.........


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

Sextuple flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 27, 2015)

dangit....


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Happy birthday to her then, that's cool her ms bo$$ have the same birthday


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

Herro...


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

honk honkey


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Happy birthday to her then, that's cool her ms bo$$ have the same birthday



No Dirt we don't have the same Birfday, hers is in the month of may see, and mines is in the month...............ah why don't you just forget about my Birfday..


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

Had a safety meeting on a conference call this morning. I was on the roof without restraints, but I didn't tell them...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

Hey Dert, Nitram, BO$$ and Matt!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

And all you stawkers..


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Happy birthday to her then, that's cool her ms bo$$ have the same birthday





KyDawg said:


> No Dirt we don't have the same Birfday, hers is in the month of may see, and mines is in the month...............ah why don't you just forget about my Birfday..



that wasn't me........this time


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> that wasn't me........this time



Me neither BO$$.. Me and Dert is innocent this time!! 

But, Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Lol^^^


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Hey honkey


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Who is coming to the hog hunt?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

Errday is the anniversary of sumptin!!


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

This weekend in the Dublin area


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

driving by post


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Who is coming to the hog hunt?



What hog hunt?


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I'm mguthries official hog hunt promoter


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> What hog hunt?


This weekend over in the Dublin area


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

You coming T?


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

WoooooahWooooooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> This weekend over in the Dublin area



Would love to but I got call this weekend..


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

I doubt it, technomatt. Ireland is a bit fer for me.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Would love to but I got call this weekend..



Carp, and a weddin!!! Ugh...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I doubt it, technomatt. Ireland is a bit fer for me.



 Idjit..


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Wooooooahwooooooooahwooooooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I doubt it, technomatt. Ireland is a bit fer for me.



T.P. you building the Dolla General Down here??? I seen a dood that kinda reminded me of ya..


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

It's one of the new Marketplace one's.. Gonna be fancy and all..


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Don't build no Dolla Gentrals. Them's thin tin buildings.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Build some Dolla Trees, dough.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I miss quoted Doc as Scot44 one time and he never came back. Come to think of it Scott didn't stay around much longer either. T told me that he thought alcohol might have involved.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Don't build no Dolla Gentrals. Them's thin tin buildings.



It was red iron with dirt and mud all ova it. Just thought it was your crew...


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

wow....I get to fly to Baltimore


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Afternoon Honkey.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Honkey.



Afternoon BO$$..


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> It was red iron with dirt and mud all ova it. Just thought it was your crew...



That was very hurtful.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Well Me and the Wifey fixing to head out to the WW. Hoping to beat the McDurdleson crowd.


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> wow....I get to fly to Baltimore



why don't you just ride your goat


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

They always take the good seats right next to the B&W TV.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well Me and the Wifey fixing to head out to the WW. Hoping to beat the McDurdleson crowd.



Enjoy your birthday and anniversary; Bo$$


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

just put a saddle on it.


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> why don't you just ride your goat



that's not a goat Karun..........


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I miss quoted Doc as Scot44 one time and he never came back. Come to think of it Scott didn't stay around much longer either. T told me that he thought alcohol might have involved.



I remember that night. You got all drunk like mattech. I think you slept with Odell that night too cause you thought he was in your bed.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I hate sitting next to the Dart board, the wife has to dodge darts that the drunks throw that way.


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

flop


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Two flops in a row.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Enjoy your birthday and anniversary; Bo$$



 Get'em BO$$


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

I'm on fiya.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I remember that night. You got all drunk like mattech. I think you slept with Odell that night too cause you thought he was in your bed.



Somebody put sumpin in my drink.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I did not ask anyone to step up and be a leader.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

You need to try and figure out which thread that was, kd., so we can laff at it again.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

See yall later I got to go if I am going to beat Billy down there.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

You were the leader that night!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You need to try and figure out which thread that was, kd., so we can laff at it again.



I think I am getting close to it T. Working on a history now and tempers are starting to flare.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

That made me lol-ing...


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

Billy says that fish have goot memories...........


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

I think your wrong dert


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

TP needs some water


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

or a fire extinguisher


----------



## karen936 (May 27, 2015)

Is it a pig then dert


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

never heard a pig bark Karun........


----------



## mtr3333 (May 27, 2015)

heigh...


----------



## mtr3333 (May 27, 2015)

Krun could you let me use one of yer pichers in a nutha forrim?


----------



## mtr3333 (May 27, 2015)

I want a billy lure to show how smart bass are


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2015)

goats bark


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> goats bark



only in your world lil fella.....


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

scrapy?


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

floper


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

Hey!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

Bout time to go!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 27, 2015)

I am outta here folks...


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Just found out my childhood best friends dad died today of a brain tumor.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Haven't talked to him in years


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear mtech


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

What's that plan on the hog hunt Guthrie 

Hey Kenny


----------



## ccherry (May 27, 2015)

Homo3 done got him a donkey!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Hey big.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Wutz fer suppa ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 27, 2015)

Blam  a bam alright billies come out


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Ok. I got an issue


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Uh oh


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

I opened the door to the chicken coop and a 5' long snake fall on the ground in front of me. Almost on me


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Wut is it guth


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Did you soul your pants???


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

I look and it's the king snake from yestirdee


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

He slides off out of the Koop


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Did you soul your pants???



I liked to. And then I look in the box fur some eggs


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Current Attachments (175.6 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (175.6 KB)	
An this joker is layin up therea like a cheekin


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

My buddy has two of them that's been eating his baby chicks.


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

The only babies we've got are 2 months old. Bout 1/2 grown. I hope they don't hurt them or the adults we have


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Current Attachments (83.7 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (83.7 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Snake flop


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

She can't even move. Done ate a 1/2 dozen eggs


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

My GF is freekin out


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

I'm having trouble stayin connected.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Das a big snake there


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I tolt you it was a rat snake


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

guth is gonna have rat snake an eggs fo suppa


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Who's going to Guthrie hog hunt


----------



## lagrangedave (May 27, 2015)

I hafta go to a class reunion.


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Who's going to Guthrie hog hunt



So far it's you and mattech. Yall bring your buddy's and yo wheelers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Who's going to Guthrie hog hunt





I'm gonna try and get there Sat afternoon sometime, just get off werk that morn.




Oh and tell TP we gotta a lil ova a inch of Rain yesterday...


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I hafta go to a class reunion.



That's useless Dave. At least you'll be a billy this weekend


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Dave everyone else died it's only u left


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna try and get there Sat afternoon sometime, just get off werk that morn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope the river doesn't flood. We have a nice sand bar you can drive to and take a dip to cool off. Or wet I line. Some goot katfeeshin down therea


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Gooth u got to send out a group invite  open forum ain't good enough for Billy's lol


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Dave everyone else died it's only u left



May as well go hawg huntin


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Werd may hafta stay longer


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 27, 2015)

I wish I could. Leaving fo the beach.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Quack going to hang wif da Billy's


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 27, 2015)

I hope you host another one I could possible attend. I'd like to meet some of ya'll in person


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Gooth u got to send out a group invite  open forum ain't good enough for Billy's lol



I Been PMin folks. Erebody got somepin else to do  I been postin bout this for a month. Nobody pays attention


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Bunch a dern Billy's


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I leave for family vacation 7/2 heading to Lake Ontario goin for salmon, northern pike and lake trout


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Billys fo sho


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

It was wild at the WW tonight.


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I hope you host another one I could possible attend. I'd like to meet some of ya'll in person



X2 DHD. It's gittin hot now but we can do this bout anytime tween now and the first of sept.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Mtech I got my Kawasaki mule ifn I get my breaks done on da truck


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Woooooooooo!


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I got to get my hot weather camo out


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Billy got mad after he beat a guy arms wrestling with his left arm and the guy said, you wanna wrestle with that other arm.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Hot weather camo= nekkid


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I don't really hunt nekkid


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I dropped a wine glass on the floor and it broke into a million pieces. Wife said that I embarrassed her.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Watch out for ticks Big.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 27, 2015)

I started the reunion thing 12 months ago and feel bad about bailing, 75 graduated in 1975 and 59 still alive Biggs..........


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Dave is crawfishing.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Hey mizuno come on in and pull up a chair. We like to hear from new posters.


----------



## mizuno24jad (May 27, 2015)

Ticks on the goods aint good....been there


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Played any softball lately, muzino?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

mizuno likes to sleep. He will fit in here good.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Ticks ain't good no where.


----------



## mizuno24jad (May 27, 2015)

Only if they allow me to wear makeup to blend in


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

I can't sleep over 12-14 hours a day. After that I get cranky when I wake up.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Nice bird in your avy mizuno.


----------



## mizuno24jad (May 27, 2015)

Thanks ky, first and only one so far


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

mizuno24jad said:


> Thanks ky, first and only one so far



I guide south Georgia hunters up here in Ky Miz, they always go home with a limit.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Bigs you done run a prospective new member off.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

He'll be back, KD. He's looking for his softball glove.


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Owls are a hootin.


----------



## mizuno24jad (May 27, 2015)

Haha found it tp, who else is playing?


----------



## mizuno24jad (May 27, 2015)

Do you take ebt? Then im in kydawg!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I had an Uncle that used to play fast pitch softball, but he was known to take a drink between innings. He got in a fight with the umpire one night after the ump kicked him out of the game for throwing spitballs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

mizuno24jad said:


> Do you take ebt? Then im in kydawg!



Cash only but they had access to running water.


----------



## mizuno24jad (May 27, 2015)

Drinkin between innings is part of the game


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I don't have many repeat customers cause some of them don't like shooting them out of a tree with a spotlight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

My Uncle has been known to take a snort before the game started.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Hay Bo$$


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Beer and church softball go together like peas and carrots.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Guth. I'm gonna go. Still not sure if I'll be thera fir or sat though


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Good day, Hilsman.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Howdy Hils, you gonna clean some hawgs this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I got caught starring at the WW tonight.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Sup TP


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Hils, you gonna clean some hawgs this weekend.



That's the plan. Ifn billy can chut skraight


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got caught starring at the WW tonight.



It happens to da best of us Bo$$


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

What is we gonna do ifn we find a arra head.....  Who gonna tell us what kind it is????


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> What is we gonna do ifn we find a arra head.....  Who gonna tell us what kind it is????



If it looks like a bowling ball call Dave.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

K you never did congratulate me for winning the Billy Big Turkey contest. Alaska trip will be nice.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If it looks like a bowling ball call Dave.



Lolin long time


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

Good evening gents


----------



## lagrangedave (May 27, 2015)

You idjits eva make a mistake?


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If it looks like a bowling ball call Dave.



Hope he don't leave his fone in da truck.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You idjits eva make a mistake?



I thought I made a mistake won time.......  But I was mistaken.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

If I am mistaken I'm not mistaken


----------



## lagrangedave (May 27, 2015)

People spend good money to buy stuff to make them feel like I do naturally.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Where the heck is my truck


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I lost the camper I was stayin in one time n


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Only mistake I ever mad was calling Doc, Scot44.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I was in it


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Dave done got all mad at us.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Btw nice striper in the Avi ld


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

We sorry Dave, we laugh with you not at you.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Dave ain't mad he just waitin to get even


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

I was stuck on da last page. Smh


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Dave is good people. Don't get mad dave


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Hey boss I ain't  brangin  goose to this hawg hunt


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Dave knows it's all in goot fun  he ain't no sissy


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Hils leave the reebs at home I got the bl this time  

Got it in my yeti


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I cant just take off and go to Georgia ever time you out of Goose Bigs.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

We gonna hafto send pics of the ground to kmc and bkw they will tell us if an arra head is there or not


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

That's carp boss


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

But I will try.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Bigs=rich


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

2 guest up in here.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Kenny


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

My yeti is just like yours Hils


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Bigs gets paid by the mile.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 27, 2015)

I not mad, ya'll are 3 of my favorites......


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I never thought u were ld


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Dave if you ever go down to Mexico, stop by here and see me.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Bigs. I ain't worried bout no reebs. But I'm glad you was able to get a yeti like mine


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

2 flops in da row


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Word Hils


----------



## lagrangedave (May 27, 2015)

Bo$$ thinks I don't know where Mexico is..............Bo$$, I been everywhere but the electric chair...................seen everything but the wind...............


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Hey Mark.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Bo$$ thinks I don't know where Mexico is..............Bo$$, I been everywhere but the electric chair...................seen everything but the wind...............



Ky. aint no where near Mexico Dave, but I figured if you did decide to go down there, you would wind up coming through here sooner or later.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Wut Eva happent to KyKevin??????


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Ky. aint no where near Mexico Dave, but I figured if you did decide to go down there, you would wind up coming through here sooner or later.



Lolin. Very long time


----------



## T.P. (May 27, 2015)

Wooooooo.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Hooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Bo$$ thinks I don't know where Mexico is..............Bo$$, I been everywhere but the electric chair...................seen everything but the wind...............



That sig line material if I ever seent it right therea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

toot


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Looking forward to meetin quack bro


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Mizuno bout to join the club


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Bigs check your list and see if Omen Honkey ever got an award.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

mizuno if you hang around here for a while, you could get a very special award.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Maybe we could get up a Billy softball team. I got hind catcher covered.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

...


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

They both up boss


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I think mg too


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I am Small but I am slow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> They both up boss



Up as having one or as needing one.


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

I ain't never got no reward


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Needing


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

I did win a 4-wheeler once though


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Just checked the list oh and mg in limbo


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Help get me outta limbo. It's dark in herea


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

No reward floparuskey


----------



## mguthrie (May 27, 2015)

Hils says he goin to make the hawg hunt/ billy git together/reeb drinkin contest/????


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I already won the vodka drank in contest last time.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Boss don't trust me he checking


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Hope yall have fun, drink safely.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

big was  the solo player in the vodca kontest. eerrr sumpan like dat.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Honored and valued member Biglowe has brought it to my attention that he has made a grievous bookkeeping error. It is our standard policy to promptly recognize  those that join  us in this endeavor we call Billy's, with the recognition they deserve. It is in that tradition that I bestow an OABA on mguthrie (some people call him mg, but I prefer Guth). Guth, display this award with pride, as it is as rare as Billy washing his windows. You are now officially a brother in the most elite club on the web. As usual a speech is appreciated but never required. Sorry for the delay, but it hard to find good clerical help.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Congrats, MG!


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Congrats guth!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

guth is the man of the hour, I'll set-up the auto withdraws to bo$$...errr the club account.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Bo$$ who won the turk challenge.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Or how did U beat us at the last second to win the $$$


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hils says he goin to make the hawg hunt/ billy git together/reeb drinkin contest/????



Come drought or high water


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Well look who just showed-up....


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Or how did U beat us at the last second to win the $$$



Bo$$ is a skilt peacock caller. He held out to da last minute


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

The  one & lonely.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Well look who just showed-up....



Whoooooo???


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Hils, Bo$$ always win the $$


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

That's why he is da Bo$$$$$$!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

U no whooo, hils.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Ready


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Ready flop^^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Or how did U beat us at the last second to win the $$$



It clearly stated in the rules, that if you were guiding someone in a state other than Georgia and they killed a nice turkey, guide could claim said turkey as his on and enter it into said contest.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I will let somebody else run it next year.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Guth got his award and left........I was hopin' for a speech dangit!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It clearly stated in the rules, that if you were guiding someone in a state other than Georgia and they killed a nice turkey, guide could claim said turkey as his on and enter it into said contest.



Gud job Bo$$, WTG!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I will help with the rule interpretation's though. Just to be sure there is no Hanky Panky going on.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

I don't think they's been an OABA given out since Krun got hers.....that's a long time without a good billy speech


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Guth got his award and left........I was hopin' for a speech dangit!



Most people get very emotional over an OABA and it takes them a while to gather their wits and give a speech.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Who else was it that Bigs said needed one?


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

HAs FH got one?


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Yello???


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Guth sleeping and dreaming of a billy hawg hunt only shadowed by peanutman04 epic hunt never to be topped


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

congrats Guth


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I believe so jb but I will check the books


----------



## Scrapy (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Most people get very emotional over an OABA and it takes them a while to gather their wits and give a speech.


That's right Bo$$, It's a life changing event. 
Congratulations Guthrie.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

i see my cousin made it in tonight, mizuno, he is the one that took me and my kids fishing a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Fur some reason I'm in love wif a lady named Hannah. She has a white horse and talks about some kinda tv reception


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> i see my cousin made it in tonight, mizuno, he is the one that took me and my kids fishing a couple weeks ago.



mizuno would be a good fit here.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> i see my cousin made it in tonight, mizuno, he is the one that took me and my kids fishing a couple weeks ago.



Thunked that was dis past weekend


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Fur some reason I'm in love wif a lady named Hannah. She has a white horse and talks about some kinda tv reception



The lady with the talkin' horse on TV?  Those commercials are some kind-a special......


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

I wore myself out tonight


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Fur some reason I'm in love wif a lady named Hannah. She has a white horse and talks about some kinda tv reception



Does she hang out on a tropical Island.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Congrats gut!


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> mizuno would be a good fit here.



Mizuno fits like a glove.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Matt needs some coffee.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> The lady with the talkin' horse on TV?  Those commercials are some kind-a special......





KyDawg said:


> Does she hang out on a tropical Island.



Yes!!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Fur some reason I'm in love wif a lady named Hannah. She has a white horse and talks about some kinda tv reception



What horse?


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Thunked that was dis past weekend



he took us to lake tobesofkee a couple weeks ago, then my brothers nighbor took us out on the coast this weekend.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

This one?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Prolly wont see Guth till tomorrow. It will take him that long to settle down.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

There's a behind the scenes one on youtube.......which is also special.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Yes!!!!



Back off I saw her first.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> What horse?



Lols. The info mercial I just seen went to a goat. Thought of durt. Smh.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

I thought k had the turkey contest in the bag, for sure. Congrats bo$$!


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

you coming to the hog hunt this weekend Nut?


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

GON too you tube. Bbl


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Oh tomorrow if boss says he usually on in da am


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> GON too you tube. Bbl



There's a few bleeped out words, so I didn't embed it.  Don't know if that would get me banded.......


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

I bet there's sum fish in the pond jb!


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Nut nut needs to go to da hawg hunt ain't no hawg hunt right wif out my bro


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Nut nut needs to go to da hawg hunt ain't no hawg hunt right wif out my bro



Lols. We gonna need some tater salit


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Guth has a swimming hole


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Hannah is hawt


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Recycled


That is


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> you coming to the hog hunt this weekend Nut?



I mite try to run up there for a day, ain't sure yet. May have to work. If we could get sum rain, I would be good too go.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Hannah=Jewish princess


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

guth is taken down that deer head to put the award plack there.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Heather= Scottish flower


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

I'm sure y'all will need somebody to actually kill something.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm sure y'all will need somebody to actually kill something.



Lols. Hfh is goot to scare em oft


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

As long as hfh ain't aiming


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Booyah


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

He goes pew pew miss


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Pew pew wif


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I go drink drink cook


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Nut+= killer


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Hils&Bigs=same page


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

I ain't drankin no licker if I come.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Ben Ben goes ralf ralf pew


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Hils&Bigs=same page



Your location has me lol'n


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I ain't drankin no licker if I come.



Lols


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Well maybe just a taste.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I'm oit peeps gots
To week in da morn. 

Later Billy's see y'all


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Your location has me lol'n



Lols. I just changed it


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Lolin@hils!


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Later bigs


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Just the last half of da bottle right pnut


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Sleep tite bro!


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

LAter bigs


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Then go sleepy in da far pit


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Far pit flop


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Days rite big, I'll drank the backwash.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Kflop


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Bam got it


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Speaking of reeb.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Uall let me know when Guth does his speech


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

I'm all reebed out nite for goot


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Guth gone to bed.


----------



## bigelow (May 27, 2015)

Tall wake me up when tomorrow ends


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Guth gone to bed.



Somebody ort wake him up, tell him they's a crowd here wait'n on a speech


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Tall wake me up when tomorrow ends



When are you leavin' for the pig hunt?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Iz Mm goin ?


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I just lucked out on the turkey contest Pnut. I am just glad didn't miss. You should have seen the look on my face when he woke me up that Morning and I went out there to look at it.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

I need to go update TP's gauge thread. I had 2 milliliters in mine the last 2 days.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I just lucked out on the turkey contest Pnut. I am just glad didn't miss. You should have seen the look on my face when he woke me up that Morning and I went out there to look at it.



You will enjoy that Alaska trip, as you should know. Ain't the first hunting/fishing expedition you've stole....won.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

T P's getten some buzness in that rain thread.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Nut U the only one useing metrics to measure rain. Makes it sound like there's more there.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

K you gone run billy big duck contest this year?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Lites out for me , but I'll be watchen.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Yea, I'll run with that duck. Gotta auto feeder over the huny whole.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Yep that's the one Pnut.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

I use lead shot.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Nite k, I'm rite behind you.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Scrapy here. I can go to be now.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Night K and Pnut.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> K you gone run billy big duck contest this year?



Who gonna run da biggest skwerl contest???


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Dang ere'body leavin'


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Theys a big duck contest?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

Last year, I got duck fever.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

I ain't leavin.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

I may actually have to hunt ducks this year so as I can enter.......gots a great swamp I can dump corn in if they eat that sorta thing


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

It's in the southern zone, so it's all good


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

bammer will run the skiwhirl one.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Scrapy watch out for Billy and his brother, they are moonshine mean and looking for trouble tonight. Keep that Sawed off Baseball bat close.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

What are the duck size requirements, k?


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Wut bout da big jack wabbit contest


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Who gonna run da biggest skwerl contest???



If nobody else wants it I will take it.


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

I often see ducks on Toona while Im fishin', may ned ot bring shotgun with me out there.  Theys a turkey or two Ida kilt from a boat if I had a gun with me this past spring.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I may actually have to hunt ducks this year so as I can enter.......gots a great swamp I can dump corn in if they eat that sorta thing



You gonna need to add sogrum. The powdered form


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> You gonna need to add sogrum. The powdered form



Check


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Well I am going to bed, see yall tomorrow.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> You gonna need to add sogrum. The powdered form



That's wut I been tolt any how


----------



## peanutman04 (May 27, 2015)

Allrite I'm gone, cyl!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Night to you too Buckfiddy.


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Night Bo$$


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Nite Bo$$ n Pnut


----------



## JB0704 (May 27, 2015)

Im bailin' too.......nite folks.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> What are the duck size requirements, k?



Mounter, Nutnut.


----------



## mattech (May 27, 2015)

Pouring rain here all of a sudden


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

black eyed peas are da debbil..


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Pouring rain here all of a sudden



Jus walked outside. Who wooda thunk it wood be rainin


----------



## Hilsman (May 27, 2015)

Quack has sperianced da magical fruit.


----------



## Hilsman (May 28, 2015)

Magic flop


----------



## ccherry (May 28, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

Backatcha !!


----------



## ccherry (May 28, 2015)

Congrats Guth!


----------



## ccherry (May 28, 2015)

Is Honkey next?


----------



## Hilsman (May 28, 2015)

Mernin


----------



## mguthrie (May 28, 2015)

Mornin. Got to get to work. I've got my speech writer workin on one. Thx guys


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2015)

I'm too far behind to read back. What award did Guth get?


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm too far behind to read back. What award did Guth get?



The rarest of all internet awards.......the coveted OABA.


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2015)

Mornin' ere'body


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2015)

Live from tha home office today


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2015)

Congrats Guth


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 28, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Is Honkey next?



Next at what??? 

Mernin Rednecks!!


----------



## fish hawk (May 28, 2015)

I've never really wanted to be a horse until I seen that commercial


----------



## brunofishing (May 28, 2015)

monin boys and girls!!


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

Morning g folks


----------



## peanutman04 (May 28, 2015)

Good mourning!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 28, 2015)

Oh and Congrats Guth!!! Well deserved if you ax me!!


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

I'm really really dumb today, my screen is all kinds of busted, and I was gonna take a picture of it, then I got a bright idea to do a screen shot instead. Smh


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

Pretty sky today, about to hit the road, got the gun and all the range gear loaded up so I can sight my scope in on the AR for the hog hunt.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Mornin. Got to get to work. I've got my speech writer workin on one. Thx guys



Very moving speech, gut.....I'm a little misty eyed. Gave me chill bumps!


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

Oooops?


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 28, 2015)

That'll work, mt?


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Ello.. Nut it and mattech.. I were catchin up.. I read slow


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Guth's speech will be a tuff n ta top


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

So few werds yet so meaningful


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

This un's on the home skretch


----------



## cramer (May 28, 2015)

Hils is gonna be mad


----------



## cramer (May 28, 2015)

Hannah stopped by again and asked me to keep her horse


----------



## cramer (May 28, 2015)

Bigs stopped by shortly thereafter on his way to the butcher shop


----------



## cramer (May 28, 2015)

Bigs+grill=


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 28, 2015)

This'n is bout to be ova!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

what i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

gonna be a busy day


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna be a busy day



Doin what?


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Don't say werk.. We all know betta


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

I'm busy looking for a 2" ball with a 3" shank.


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

WaLmart did not have one


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

Gonna try trActor supply next


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Good luck with your quest.. Mattech


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

I'm still in the rental and my shank is to short for this truck


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Shank length is very impotent


----------



## mattech (May 28, 2015)

Thanks ooops


----------



## Hilsman (May 28, 2015)

cramer said:


> Hannah stopped by again and asked me to keep her horse



lols


----------



## Hilsman (May 28, 2015)

ready


----------



## Hilsman (May 28, 2015)

flop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 28, 2015)

Alright alright alright


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Last page


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2015)

Burn it down


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

sET IT A FAR.


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

cAPS LOCK ON AGAIN.


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm really really dumb today, my screen is all kinds of busted, and I was gonna take a picture of it, then I got a bright idea to do a screen shot instead. Smh



sO, ARE YA GONNA POST THE SCREEN SHOT?


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

Stupid caps lock.


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2015)

Who's got the next'n?


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2015)

JB JR has football practice at 3:30, and baseball practice at 7:30........Wooooooooooo!


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2015)

He GON be whooped by the time this day is dun


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Practice makes perfect


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Perfect practice makes perfect


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

That's bett


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Who's got the next'n?



Not it


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Are we there yet?


----------



## JB0704 (May 28, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Practice makes perfect



I tell him he'll play like he practices, so he better practice hard.  But, he's already a real hard worker, don't need my motivational speeches much anymore.


----------



## bigelow (May 28, 2015)

I'm a great motivational speaker


----------



## bigelow (May 28, 2015)

My words have been known to move mountains


----------



## bigelow (May 28, 2015)

See I just killed this thread


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

booyah!


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

Thread killa!


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

two mora!


----------



## T.P. (May 28, 2015)

Bammmmm!


----------

